# Small dark algae?



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

So in my 55 and 75 both about 2wpg DIY co2 i have this small incredibly dark almost black "tufty" type algae. Never grows over about 1/8th inch, and grows on leaves gravel driftwood.
It's impossible to scrub off. tried. won't come off. 
I've researched this stuff before but I believe the article said that it was near impossible to get rid off, and that some aquarists even welcomed it in the tank???
Bah this stuff looks like crap...to me atleast.

if you need pics I can get them.
any suggestions?

thanks!
-moo


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a good description of BBA, and BBA usually gets going with there isn't enough CO2 in the tank (with high light intensity, of course). You can verify that the amount of CO2 you have is enough by buying or making a drop checker and using it to measure the CO2.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm, sounds like i may have to do that.
any reccomendations on brands?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll also note that our water around here is basically liquid rock..doesn't that affect the solubility of Co2?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Moo, what are you water parameters concerning hardness? Our water is not too bad in the Dayton area but maybe yours is worse up in Springfield. I typically have 8-10dGH and 6-8 dKH depending on the time of the year but that may be due to Dayton "softening" the water


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

oh buddy, it's pretty bad..
total hardness= 200/250
total alk= 240+

it's pretty crappy.
there's lots of rust? in our water.
We use whole house water filtration systems to cut back on it, also on sulfur.
It's pretty crappy water, the filters get a lot of it though.



----this is straight from the tap.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Moo said:


> hmm, sounds like i may have to do that.
> any reccomendations on brands?


The drop checker idea is so simple that any brand or design will work. You just need a little reservoir of known KH distilled water connected by an air gap to the tank water. DIY works as well as much more expensive versions.

Also, it doesn't matter how hard the water is. If you get 30 ppm of CO2 in the water, you have 30 ppm of CO2 in the water. All the hardness could do is require a bigger bubble rate to get there.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

alright, sounds like something I'll have to try this weekend.
thanks again guys.


----------

